

Canada Approves Enviropig, Pig Inherit Genetic Modifications for Clean Manure - chaostheory
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/04/canada-approves-enviropig-genetic-modification-inherited.php?campaign=th_rss
Given the past history of genetic modifications to plants and animals, I have a bad feeling about this.
======
chaostheory
Given past history of genetic manipulation of plants and animals, I have a bad
feeling about this.

